# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ]| تَلألأئِيَّ فِيّ ذِكْرَىَ الحَبّيِبُ مُحَمَدِ ..

## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

ص ـباحكم ش ـوق وَ مـ ح ـبة .. 


.. 

.. 

.. 

أقف بالقرب من الأطفال المـ ش ـعه أع ـينهم بتلك الأنوار الـ س ـاحره التي تلون الـ س ـماء ،، 

أح ـتضن بيدي ع ـدستي لأس ـرق لكم هذه الـ ص ـوره التي أع ـجبتني .. 


 


كل ع ـام وأنتم س ـعداء وبـ خ ـير .. 

دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد صلوات صلوا على محمد ... 


ياماااشاء الله ياشوواق .. 
وش هالمنظر الرووووعة ..احب أشوف هالنوعية من الألعاب النارية ..>>على الأقل مايخلعوا مثل غيرهم  


.مررررة روعة  

بصراحة المنظر يشعر بالسعااادة :) 

عجبني من قلب شوقوووووو 
انتين بجــــــــــــــد فنانة ...

 
ماشاء الله عليييك... 

تسلم هالأيادي ياااارب مانعدمها ...

تمنيت يكون في صور أكثر...>>طماعة 


يعطيك العافية يارب..
 
متباركة حبيبتي وأيامك سعيدة إن شاء الله 
وربي يحقق لك كل أمانيك بحق الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
الصراحه قمة في الدقة 
لا التقاط هالصورة
مرة أبدعتي وتميز معهود
من فنانة مثلك شواقه ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يالغالية ..
موفقة عزيزتي ..

----------


## hope

*مرحباً*

* واللهـي مبدعهـ* 

*ومو جديد عليكـ .. ^ ^*


*ربي يسلم الأيآديـ ,,* 

*لاعدمنآ جديدكـ حبيبتي* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله عيني عليك بارده بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
منظر روووعه يدعوو للبهجه والسرور في الاعيااد والمناسبات :)

اممممم وبصراحه مستغربه شوق المحبه 
مصوره بس صوره وحده ما يصير ^_^ وين الباقي طلعيهم هع
الله يعطيك العافيه ع الصوره الرااائعه 
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني 
تحيااتووو

----------


## أبو سلطان

أختي شوق المحبة لديك إبداع و تميز كما قالت أختنا همس الصمت في هذا المجال و كل مجالات التصوير المختلفة ما شاء الله عليكِ

بس ياريت لو تخبرينا، و أنا أحد الناس الذين لا يملكون كاميرى تحتوي على تكنولوجيا راقية كما هي التي معك الآن

الله يحفظكم جميع

و شكرا لكِ سلفا

و ذلك لكي نتعلم جميعا مما استطعت الوصول إليه

ففي الماضي كانت لنا طرق أكيد تختلف عما أنتم عليه اليوم و هي التكنولوجيا الحديثة

----------


## هدوء الغرام

ماشاء الله صورة رائعة 
تسلمي عليها 
موفقة الى كل خير 
مشكورة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
رهيبه اللقطه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

متبــاركين بمـولد سيد الخلق ،،



لقـطه في وقــتهـا


رهيبـة ،،


لقــطه تـجنن ومــأخوذه في أتجـااه جنــان،،

يعـطيك ربي الفـ ألـف ،، عـافيه

عـدسة حـلووه كتير

وتسـلم هاليددين

مـاعدمنـا أبداعك

تــحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ماشاء الله تصوير جداً رائع ..

ابدعتي خيتي ..

متبارك وبارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.



مرحبآ :) 
 :nuts: 


 :nuts: 


عدل حركآآت ودلآآعه الصوره مره قميله والله  :shiny:  
مره مميزهـ الإلتقآآطه 

آيه القمآآل دهـ كلو يآشوشو  :lol: 

تعودنآآ على تميز عدستك قميله وعلى صورك

الكشخآآت ..

تسلمي ع الطرح القميل ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه

مآآنحرمش جديدك عدستكِ المميزهـ 

تحيآآتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

دمعة على السطور

===

ههههههههههه ،، ياح ـبيبة قلبي ،، تـ س ـلمي والله من ذوووقك الروووع ـه ..


لو أدررري تـ ح ـبيهم ج ـبناكِ مـ ع ـااانا ^_^ ..


تـ س ـلمي لي ،، أنا فنااانه بـ ع ـيووونكم بس ح ـبااايبي ..


وبلاش طمع زااايد هههههههه ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ويـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ ح ـفظك من كل مكروووه ..


إنتي كمااان متباركه بهالأيام الـ س ـعيده ،، وربي يـ ح ـقق لك مناااك ومرادك ..


مـ ش ـكوووره على تـ ش ـريفك المميز لي ..


لا ع ـدمتك ياررررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

همس الصمت

===

ياغ ـناااتي ،، تـ س ـلمي لي ياذووووق أنتي ..


والله كلامك أع ـتز فيه بقوووه ..


ربي يـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ س ـلمك من كل س ـؤؤ ..


مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبيبتي عالتوااج ـد ومـ ش ـاااركتك لي ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

hope

===

مرح ـبيتي ياهلا ..


أح ـووم أحوووم ^_^ تـ س ـلمين ح ـبااابه ..


والله كل هذا من طيب ذوووقك ..


يـ س ـلمك ويـ ع ـااافيكِ الرح ـمن ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالـ ح ـضووور والمـ ش ـاررركه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عوامية صفوانية

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيتي .. 


ههههههههه ،، ض ـحكتيني الله يـ غ ـربلك ..


إنتي أكيد ع ـااارفه أني ماص ـورت بس ص ـوره وح ـده >> ماتدري ليه مـ غ ـبيتهم *_* ..


طيب أنا راح أقووولك ليش !!


هذا ياطويلة الـ ع ـمر المفروض هالنوع ـية من التـ ص ـوير تكوني مـ س ـتعده إليه ..


طبـ ع ـاً أنا كنت على ع ـجل ولا كنت ح ـامله مـ ع ـي الترايبود ( الـ ح ـامل الثلاثي ) ،،


لأن أي ح ـركة أو إهتزاز وأنتي تـ ص ـورين هالنوع راح يـ خ ـرب لك كل ش ـئ ..


مثلاً ش ـوووفي ذي >>






وفي ص ـور طلـ ع ـت مـ ع ـاي أع ـظم من هيك ..


والـ ص ـوره إللي ح ـطيتها لكم ج ـت مـ ع ـاي بالـ ح ـظ ^_* ..


ع ـرفتين دلـ ح ـين ليش مـ غ ـبيتهم ^_^ ..


ومـ ش ـكووره غ ـناتو عالـ ح ـضووور الطيب ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أبو سلطان 
=== 
يـاااااااه ،، تـ س ـلم ع ـمووو والله كل هذا من ذوووقك .. 

كلامك أع ـتز فيه ^_^ ،، مع إنك ع ـطيتني أكبر من ح ـقي .. 

أبد ع ـمو ،، ترى أنا مو خ ـبيره بهالـ ش ـغلات ،، مـ ج ـرد هاويه .. 

كل إللي س ـويته خ ـليت الكام عالـوض ـع الليلي وهات ياتـ ص ـوير .. 

والمفروض أكون مـ س ـتخدمه الترايبود بس كنت مـ س ـتعجله ولا ح ـملته مـ ع ـاي .. 

الـ ش ـكر لك على تـ ع ـطيرك متـ ص ـفحي بـ ح ـضووورك الرائع .. 

لا ع ـدمتك يارررب .. 

دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

هدؤ الغرام

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبوووبه ،، والله من ذوقك الرائع ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ح ـفظك من كل ش ـر ..


الـ ع ـفوو ،، الـ ش ـكر لطلتك الطيبه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عفاف الهدى

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبااابه ،، هذا من ذوووقك ..


مـ ش ـكووره على مروورك ومـ ش ـاااركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أسيرة شوق

===

الله يبااارك لك بـ ع ـمرك وح ـياااتك غ ـناتووو ..


تـ س ـلمين غ ـناتووو ،، ع ـيووونك الأح ـلى ..


يـ ع ـااافيك ويـ س ـلمك ربي الرح ـمن ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالمـ ش ـاررركه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

شبكة الناصرة

===

وع ـليكم الـ س ـلام والرح ـمه ..


تـ س ـلم خ ـيي ،، والله من روووع ـة ورقي ذوووقك ..


الله يبااارك لك بـ ع ـمرك وح ـياتك بالـ خ ـير والبركه ..


مـ ش ـكوور على تـ ش ـريفك لي بمتـ ص ـفحي ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

Malamh Cute

===

مرح ـبتين ياهلا ..


^_^ تـ س ـلمي لي يادلع ياح ـركااات إنتي ..


والله كل هذا من ذوووقك القميل ياقميله ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك لأح ـبااابك ..


ويـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ خ ـليكِ لأهلك ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالمـ ش ـاااركه الطيبه ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد 
رووووووووعهـ 
تسلم يمناك غاليتي 
ومتباركين بالمولد

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> عوامية صفوانية
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيتي .. 
> الله يسلمك ويخليك غلااتووو
> 
> 
> ...





*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ترى هذي بعد تصويرهااا ابدااااع مش ولابد* 
*وطالعه حركاااات والله *_*  >>* *اهم شي للذكرى هع* 
*الله يعطيش العافيه غلاااتوو* 
*دمتي في تميز ابدااااعك الداائم*
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*تحيااااتووو*

----------


## شوق المحبة

ورده محمديه

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبوووبه ،، هذا من روووع ـة ذوووقك ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ح ـفظك ..


وربي يبارك لك بـ ع ـمرك وح ـياااتك ..


مـ ش ـكوووره عالتواااج ـد الطيب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عوامية صفوانية

===

ههههههههه إي ماش ـي ح ـااالها الـ ص ـوووره ^_^ ..


خ ـلاص إن ش ـاء الله بـ ح ـاول كل مره أح ـمله مـ ع ـاااي ..


يـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ س ـلمك الرح ـمن ..


لا ع ـدمت روووع ـة إطلالتكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

